# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Amazing Slow Downer

## philec

Bonjour chacun(e),
Merci par anticipation de vos lumires.
J'utilise un portable HP pavilion dv6000 sous XP Media Center SP3 mis  jour, dmarrage, rseau compris, en  peine 50 secondes. Voil pour ce qui va bien.
J'ai install Amazing Slow Downer, soft de ralentissement musical dit par Roni Music. Il reconnait mon lecteur de CD, mais le bouton "eject" de l'interface utilisateur ne fonctionne pas pour ouvrir la trappe lorsqu'aucun disque n'est insr. Je pense que le problme tourne autour de la norme IDE ATAPI. Une version plus ancienne permettait de modifier cela dans les prfrences.
Comment permettre la communication approprie ?
Merci encore de votre intrt pour la question.

----------


## philec

Bonjour  nouveau,
Compte tenu du nombre de lectures de la "discussion" et de l'absence de rponse, j'en dduis que la question ne prsente pas d'intrt, ou n'a pas de solution.
C'est donc avec regret que j'en fais la clture en la considrant "rsolue".

----------

